# TMT Q and A.......



## tenny (Aug 18, 2017)

here me and Mini will answer any questions you may have...

not sure...???  ask and get our view and our opinion on the subject.

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 18, 2017)

Ever ran DHB? If so, what were your thoughts?


----------



## tenny (Aug 18, 2017)

ive personally never ran it...

it has potential to be a very interesting compound because
of its versatility....


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 18, 2017)

I'd be more than happy to experiment with some in the offseason! lol. 

Also, I think this thread is a fantastic idea as you and MT have a ton of knowledge and experience to offer people :headbang:



tenny said:


> ive personally never ran it...
> 
> it has potential to be a very interesting compound because
> of its versatility....


----------



## RA0513 (Aug 18, 2017)

tenny said:


> here me and Mini will answer any questions you may have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





As far as cardio leading up to a November show... please critique my cardio routine, improvements and anything I'm doing well. For August it has and will be 20 min 3x a week incline at 4 speed at 3.5. In September I was going to do 3-4 a week doing incline at 5 and speed at  4 mph. For October 2 a days thinking 30 minute session 3-4 days a week same speed and incline. Is this enough? Too little too much?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 18, 2017)

zacharykane said:


> I'd be more than happy to experiment with some in the offseason! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think this thread is a fantastic idea as you and MT have a ton of knowledge and experience to offer people :headbang:







tenny said:


> ive personally never ran it...
> 
> it has potential to be a very interesting compound because
> of its versatility....





I'm going to be running some in 6-8 weeks after cruising. Was just wondering if you had. I agree, sounds like it could be really good. I'll be bulking. Thinking of kickstarting it with 4 weeks of anadrol-inject.


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 18, 2017)

Honest answer..................it depends on your conditioning right
now and as the weeks tick by.

12 weeks out approximately?  You should be in pretty decent shape
at this point.  Not shredded of course, but clean lines with some
legitimate separation.

It always boils down to diet.

Have you competed before?
Weight?  When?  Conditioning for that show?
Need pics tbh...............they never lie .

*-MT*





RA0513 said:


> As far as cardio leading up to a November show... please critique my cardio routine, improvements and anything I'm doing well. For August it has and will be 20 min 3x a week incline at 4 speed at 3.5. In September I was going to do 3-4 a week doing incline at 5 and speed at  4 mph. For October 2 a days thinking 30 minute session 3-4 days a week same speed and incline. Is this enough? Too little too much?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513 (Aug 18, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> Honest answer..................it depends on your conditioning right
> 
> now and as the weeks tick by.
> 
> ...





Hey MT... it's RetiredArmy... didn't know if you know this screen name is me. So obviously never competed before and I'm sitting at 175. Down 5 pounds in a month. Diet hasn't been too hot until the last 2 weeks which has been REALLY good as it's been since you guys trained me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey Bro,

Send some pics to tmt and I'll take a look.

Front and back in board shorts or something similar.

*-MT*




RA0513 said:


> Hey MT... it's RetiredArmy... didn't know if you know this screen name is me. So obviously never competed before and I'm sitting at 175. Down 5 pounds in a month. Diet hasn't been too hot until the last 2 weeks which has been REALLY good as it's been since you guys trained me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey all, this is a GREAT thread by these two!  There's a lot of knowledge between these two!!  Remember, they coached MyTreeFiddy to an IFBB Pro Card...enough said!

If you have a question or two, that's great but don't try to get them to set up your entire diet, training, etc for you...that's why they offer their services as a business.  Putting up this thread is very generous on their part.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 19, 2017)

*Bio* said:


> Hey all, this is a GREAT thread by these two!  There's a lot of knowledge between these two!!  Remember, they coached MyTreeFiddy to an IFBB Pro Card...enough said!
> 
> If you have a question or two, that's great but don't try to get them to set up your entire diet, training, etc for you...that's why they offer their services as a business.  Putting up this thread is very generous on their part.




Indeed they did.... these two compliment each other perfectly... quite different but work great together.... pick their brains!


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 20, 2017)

*Time for Your Prep*

How many months is your normal prep time.

Tenny mentioned a full year he begins the mental portion of
his prep and I agree.

I stay around 10 pounds over contest conditioning year round,
and still give myself a full 6 months of strict dieting because for
me, the longer I stay very close to contest shape, the leaner and
leaner I become.

That's my tip of the day :sniper:!

*-MT*


----------



## aon1 (Aug 20, 2017)

There's really nothing I could ask that isnt info that I'd need to pay for , and rightly so. What's a rough estimate of a year of your services, my end goal is 240-245 lean by 44, I hoped to be lean and as close as possible by 43 ,this Sept, I'm gonna lean out to see where I stand but won't be where I should have been. Im stuck in the 260 area and this last trip I had to take this week wasn't good. Travel was an issue this year, not enough food ect but end of the day it comes down to I didn't get it done why is just an excuse I'm not going to make.

This run will end last of Sept . at that point I can send some pics to figure where I'm actually at.  I plan to cruise and keep leaning down after that up till the next blast . Just to be upfront I plan to throw anything that's needed at the next year because 44 is my end game. After that I really need to be in a shape that I can just concentrate on health , shape, look ect instead of size.

If not interested that's fine too because I want someone who's willing to do whatever it takes to hit my goals.


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey Aon,

We break up times into 4 month segments.

Please send tmt an email and I'll send you details but a rough
estimate on a 12 month plan is about the same as a 
12 week prep that Meadows or Starnes charge and you
get 2 coaches instead of one who uses a cookie cutter approach .

*=MT*



aon1 said:


> There's really nothing I could ask that isnt info that I'd need to pay for , and rightly so. What's a rough estimate of a year of your services, my end goal is 240-245 lean by 44, I hoped to be lean and as close as possible by 43 ,this Sept, I'm gonna lean out to see where I stand but won't be where I should have been. Im stuck in the 260 area and this last trip I had to take this week wasn't good. Travel was an issue this year, not enough food ect but end of the day it comes down to I didn't get it done why is just an excuse I'm not going to make.
> 
> This run will end last of Sept . at that point I can send some pics to figure where I'm actually at.  I plan to cruise and keep leaning down after that up till the next blast . Just to be upfront I plan to throw anything that's needed at the next year because 44 is my end game. After that I really need to be in a shape that I can just concentrate on health , shape, look ect instead of size.
> 
> If not interested that's fine too because I want someone who's willing to do whatever it takes to hit my goals.


----------



## Akamai (Aug 22, 2017)

Man great thread thx MT and T.

Ak


----------



## aon1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> Hey Aon,
> 
> We break up times into 4 month segments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 22, 2017)

We'll be here Aon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get ready to be challanged:action-smiley-036:.

Thanks Bro,

*-MT*




aon1 said:


> Mini Truck said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Aon,
> ...


----------



## aon1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> We'll be here Aon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Get ready to be challanged:action-smiley-036:.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 31, 2017)

*This ever happened to you?*

This is for anyone who has competed or plans to.

For the last 4-6 months you trained your ass off, dieted perfect,
did your cardio, blah, blah, blah.

The week before you are looking really good.

But the days leading up to the show.....the wheels start falling off.

Show day - smoother, flatter, no vascularity, feel like shit.

The day after the show, you look better than ever!

What happened???????????????????????????????????????

What'd you learn?

What would you do or not do next time?

Share your stories.

*-MT*


----------



## aon1 (Aug 31, 2017)

This is a little off the direction your going hear but I ask psych his opinion and figured since we'll be working together before long I'd ask you guys to where should a guy who's after what I'm after be weight wise with his lifts to be normal or just above normal as far as deads ,squats, ect.? I've learned alot about how to lift but I've just never really payed attention to how much people where lifting.


----------



## Mini Truck (Sep 1, 2017)

Good question??????????????????

I honestly don't think it matters because the strongest guy in the
gym usually isn't the best bodybuilder.

As long as it's heavy for you, that's all that matters.

For example, if you were doing 4 x 25 of DB side laterals with 30
second rests, I'm guessing the weight would be half, or maybe
even less than if you were doing sets of 12 reps with 1 minute rests.

Or deadlifts? 8 x 15 with 45 second rests?

Or Banded Smith Inclines Rest Paused?

Heavy is important but it is relative to the rep scheme and type
of resistance used.

Time under tension produces muscle growth without loading the connective tissue.  

But at different phases, you may be challenged with some 5 rep sets.
But no singles, the risk outweighs the reward.

*-MT*





aon1 said:


> This is a little off the direction your going hear but I ask psych his opinion and figured since we'll be working together before long I'd ask you guys to where should a guy who's after what I'm after be weight wise with his lifts to be normal or just above normal as far as deads ,squats, ect.? I've learned alot about how to lift but I've just never really payed attention to how much people where lifting.


----------



## bill2 (Sep 2, 2017)

opinions on mk 677 or GH for health and longetivity while supporting bodybuilding lifestyle( meaning accumulation of muscle ,loss of fat..) for a person which cancer runs his family..?


----------



## Scotty230 (Sep 5, 2017)

What do u think about intermetite fasting and keto diets


----------



## tenny (Sep 5, 2017)

bill2 said:


> opinions on mk 677 or GH for health and longetivity while supporting bodybuilding lifestyle( meaning accumulation of muscle ,loss of fat..) for a person which cancer runs his family..?



I don't have much experience with mk677.....

it all comes down to quality of life....with gh..


----------



## tenny (Sep 5, 2017)

Scotty230 said:


> What do u think about intermetite fasting and keto diets



we utilize keto a lot in our preps.....but not exclusively.

and use fasting to MAINTAIN certain conditons
with certain clients....for certains reasons.


----------



## Scotty230 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yea I have been messing around with fasting and keto a little and seems to work


----------



## Mini Truck (Sep 5, 2017)

Scotty,

Are you using the Keto Urine Tests strips to determine what stage
of keto you're in?

*-MT*




Scotty230 said:


> Yea I have been messing around with fasting and keto a little and seems to work


----------



## Scotty230 (Sep 5, 2017)

No I am guessing i should if u are asking about it


----------



## Mini Truck (Sep 5, 2017)

It's the only true way you'll know if you're in keto.
It can take days of super low carbs to get into true keto.

Once you're in keto, and testing, try to avoid being in dark
purple.  Your body can eat muscle so be careful and refeed
as needed.

*-MT*




Scotty230 said:


> No I am guessing i should if u are asking about it


----------



## Scotty230 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up don’t wanna loose any muscle


----------



## Jon j (Sep 16, 2017)

Hiya Tenny and Mini Truck my question how long do you think it takes to reach your genetic potential on moderate doses? After then do you think you maintain your muscle on trt ? when doing trt would raising dosage only then be for helping you get leaner with no additional size increase?


----------



## tenny (Sep 17, 2017)

Jon j said:


> Hiya Tenny and Mini Truck my question how long do you think it takes to reach your genetic potential on moderate doses? After then do you think you maintain your muscle on trt ? when doing trt would raising dosage only then be for helping you get leaner with no additional size increase?



no way to answer that accurately....

all depends on your genetic potential

that being said, YES, a certain amount of muscle can be maintained
on trt doses....and YES raising trt doses can "VOLUMIZE" the muscle
you are maintaining.....(this all depends on age)....the older you get
the less potential is there for further growth....but will it be a 
permanent muscle gain...???....again depends on your genetic potential.

:action-smiley-030:


----------



## Jon j (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks Tenny, just recently went trt route 42 years old quite happy with the way its going. was thinking is there much point of going any higher at my age, as your saying just for a short tempory look so up to me if i feel its worth it or not.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Sep 17, 2017)

Jon j said:


> Thanks Tenny, just recently went trt route 42 years old quite happy with the way its going. was thinking is there much point of going any higher at my age, as your saying just for a short tempory look so up to me if i feel its worth it or not.



I'm 47...trust.... you can still grow.


----------



## Mini Truck (Oct 15, 2017)

We hope everyone is having a productive offseason!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep your weight gain to 20-25  over your contest weight if you're a competitor.

If you're not a competitor, make sure you can see your abs, not ripped,
but visible.

Keep grindin'


*Team TMT*


----------



## juggy38 (Oct 17, 2017)

Mini truck...if you had a guy who's chest and quads were his best parts, and his usual split over the years is push/legs/pull 4-5x per week, how would you set up a split to bring up arms and back?


----------



## custom creation (Oct 17, 2017)

How's it going guys?  I'm currently behind the times a little.  I retired from bb and competitive power lifting in 2006.  I'm considering getting myself back to a level where I could maybe do a show or two in a masters division.I'll be 46 yrs old soon and I'm struggling with my diet a little bit.
  What would you both say is key and should be incorporated into any cutting diet? What foods, how often, how much, etc!
  Thanks 
Bear


----------



## squatster (Oct 18, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> We hope everyone is having a productive offseason!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Keep your weight gain to 20-25  over your contest weight if you're a competitor.
> 
> ...


When you say abs - does 1 ab count
One good thing I found with me being older now is my skin is so thin.  Only problem with this is - when you hold fast - it looks like cellulite on the waist


----------



## squatster (Oct 18, 2017)

Kidding aside- well wasn't kidding. 
I can get a pump while working out but I can't and don't hold water in my muscles.  All my water is held every were else but in the muscle. I have never figured out why ?


----------



## squatster (Oct 18, 2017)

Kidding aside- well wasn't kidding. 
I can get a pump while working out but I can't and don't hold water in my muscles.  All my water is held every were else but in the muscle. I have never figured out why ?


----------



## Mini Truck (Oct 18, 2017)

Juggy,

Well, I think arms could be hit as much as 3 times per week,
but 2 could work.  Maybe a quick hit of tris on chest day, a quick hit
on bis on back day and then a day dedicated for arms.

And a dedicated DL or Rack Pull day.

High reps on all the above (20+) usually ignites some growth.

Your best bet would be to get on board with us, like we talked about.

*-MT*




juggy38 said:


> Mini truck...if you had a guy who's chest and quads were his best parts, and his usual split over the years is push/legs/pull 4-5x per week, how would you set up a split to bring up arms and back?


----------



## Mini Truck (Oct 18, 2017)

CC,

Without knowing your macro intake now, your training style, your
meal frequency, on and on......................... I would be taking
a stab in the dark, but most frequently carbs can be the problem,
the timing of carbs is very important when trying to lose BF,

*-MT*




custom creation said:


> How's it going guys?  I'm currently behind the times a little.  I retired from bb and competitive power lifting in 2006.  I'm considering getting myself back to a level where I could maybe do a show or two in a masters division.I'll be 46 yrs old soon and I'm struggling with my diet a little bit.
> What would you both say is key and should be incorporated into any cutting diet? What foods, how often, how much, etc!
> Thanks
> Bear


----------



## Mini Truck (Oct 18, 2017)

S,

We hear this a lot.

Without pics it's a hard call, but normally holding water is a myth,
unless you're running GH and lots of gear and dieting poorly.

*-MT*



squatster said:


> Kidding aside- well wasn't kidding.
> I can get a pump while working out but I can't and don't hold water in my muscles.  All my water is held every were else but in the muscle. I have never figured out why ?


----------



## juggy38 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> Juggy,
> 
> Well, I think arms could be hit as much as 3 times per week,
> but 2 could work.  Maybe a quick hit of tris on chest day, a quick hit
> ...



Thanks mini! And yes...my holiday pay is going to hire y'all January 

This is good news, as I have added a Deadlift day but doing 6-8 reps...I'll increase rep range.


----------



## pesty4077 (Oct 18, 2017)

TMT help me at close to 58, look better then guys half my age in gym.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 24, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> Juggy,
> 
> Well, I think arms could be hit as much as 3 times per week,
> but 2 could work.  Maybe a quick hit of tris on chest day, a quick hit
> ...





 Above your giving out advice about how to grow muscle. I have copied a post from you made about me. This post was never taken down and still stands for all to read. Please rise to the occasion and honor your own words
*HOW  ABOUT POSTING SOME PERSONAL PCS*??? The standard you spoke about was if you don't have the size "your words have no merit". I know your a short guy so we wont talk about your weight. Just show us some pics with mass.(not skinny cut pics) They should all be proportionately bigger than the ones I posted that as you say "have no merit". And this isn't an attack on MT. It's just time for the words to stop until the pics are posted.

MT posted----->At the end of the day, from an outsider looking in, and being a type 1 diabetic for 50+ years,* why is all this being argued from a 50+ year old man who weighs 200 on a good day???????????????

If CG was 250 or better, ripped to the bone, I'd give his opinion some merit. It would be like me claiming to be an electrical engineer just because I can hang a ceiling fan.*

He cannot use himself as an example of his strongly based opinions
on this matter. I honestly believe he thinks he knows more than he actually does. And this isn't an attack against CG.

Carry on......................................

-MT


----------

